
Am i suit for tech? - lofayo
my mood is down
======
jonny_storm
Perhaps a better question is, "Does this area of technology suit you?" Don't
give up without a fight, and don't assume "being bad" at what you're doing now
means you can't improve or do better elsewhere.

It can take a long time to uncover your strengths--decades, certainly. But
stay confident that you will eventually find them. And if you don't find them,
then _make_ them.

Find stories about people you admire, who did great things. Learn what they
did and how they did it. You can draw inspiration from their experiences. You
can draw on their strength to support your own.

Best of luck to you, and know you're not alone.

------
mdip
Hope ya feel better --

Here's a post that I occasionally refer to when I'm feeling overwhelmed with a
project and undersuited for the task:
[https://www.hanselman.com/blog/ImAPhonyAreYou.aspx](https://www.hanselman.com/blog/ImAPhonyAreYou.aspx)

